# Weiterhin Probleme nach FMC Behandlung.



## shocki (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich hab leider ein Problem mit meine Kois.

Meine Koi sind mit __ Parasiten befallen (laut Abstrich, Name der Parasiten weis ich jetzt aber nicht).
Darauf hin hab ich bei meinem Händler FMC gekauft, entsprechend meiner Literzahl im Teich.

Nach einer Woche habe ich das Wasser zu 50% gewechselt. Nur meine Kois scheuern und springen immer noch. Wenn auch nicht mehr so stark.

Ist die Behandlung fehl geschlagen?
Sind das die restlichen Parasiten die langsam absterben?
Wie soll ich jetzt weiter vorgehen?


gruß Pascal


----------



## troll20 (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo Pascal,
informationen kann man dir nur geben wenn man die __ Parasiten kennt.
Am sichersten wird es trotzdem sein, wenn du nochmal einen Abstrich machst bzw machen lässt.

LG René


----------



## CrimsonTide (28. Mai 2014)

FMC hilft gegen Trichodina, Costia und Ichtio ... also dürfte es wohl einer oder mehrere von diesen sein.


----------



## shocki (28. Mai 2014)

Ja dann wird es sicherlich eines der 3 sein.
Aber ich kann mich erinnern das wir mehrere __ Parasiten entdeckt haben.

Werde die Tage mal einen weiteren Abstrich machen lassen. Wenn sich der Verdacht bestätigen sollte, 
was soll ich dann machen?

Das Zeug ist leider auch nicht wirklich billig und geholfen hat es ja auch nicht.

Ich dachte an ein Salzbad für jeden einzelnen Fisch?


----------



## koiteich1 (28. Mai 2014)

shocki schrieb:


> Ja dann wird es sicherlich eines der 3 sein.
> OK
> Aber ich kann mich erinnern das wir mehrere __ Parasiten entdeckt haben.
> Nicht jeder Parasit kann mit dem gleichen Mittel behandelt werden !!!!
> ...


----------



## koiteich1 (30. Mai 2014)

Hi shoki erzähl mal was gibt es Neues mit den Koi.


----------



## shocki (30. Mai 2014)

verhalten sich immer unauffälliger.
heute habe ich einen koi mal erwischt, das er sich 1x gedreht hat.

springen tut keiner mehr.
fresslust ist zzt sehr ausgeprägt.
schreckhaft sind sie auch nicht mehr.

werde aber dennoch einen abstrich machen lassen.


----------



## Joerg (30. Mai 2014)

Die Behandlung von __ Parasiten ist normalerweise nicht mit einmal reinkippen getan.
Für einige ist mindestens eine weitere Behandlung nötig, da die Eier dann geschlüpft sind.

Hol dir fachkundigen Rat, ansonsten kann das zu einer langen Tortur für die Koi werden.

Mehrere deuten auf schlechte Haltungsbedingungen hin.
Großzügige WW sind erst mal die beste Wahl, befor man die Ursache gefunden hat.
Regelmäßige WW sind meist deutlich günstiger als dir Folgen zu behandeln.


----------



## shocki (31. Mai 2014)

Joerg schrieb:


> Die Behandlung von __ Parasiten ist normalerweise nicht mit einmal reinkippen getan.
> Für einige ist mindestens eine weitere Behandlung nötig, da die Eier dann geschlüpft sind.



Geht klar. Dann werd ich evtl. wohl nochmal in den saueren Apfel beisen müssen.



Joerg schrieb:


> Mehrere deuten auf schlechte Haltungsbedingungen hin.
> Großzügige WW sind erst mal die beste Wahl, befor man die Ursache gefunden hat.
> Regelmäßige WW sind meist deutlich günstiger als dir Folgen zu behandeln.



Das Problem ist, das der Teich neu angelegt wurde.
Wasserwerte sind i.o.


----------



## Chrisinger (31. Mai 2014)

@shocki

Bitte tu dir und den Fischen den gefallen und lass BEVOR du wieder FMC in den Teich schüttest,einen erneuten Abstrich machen. 

Vielleicht schreibst du dir den Befund, falls vorhanden,auf 

FMC ist stressig genug abgesehen davon das es auch auf die Kiemen geht.

Wenn du Glück hast,wird nichts bis nur wenig gefunden,was deine Koi bei steigenden Temperaturen selber bewerkstelligen können.

Sonnige grüße aus Hessen

LG Chris


----------



## shocki (31. Mai 2014)

Das hätte ich sowieso gemacht.

Ich werde berichten


----------



## koiteich1 (31. Mai 2014)

[QUOTE.
Wasserwerte sind i.o.[/QUOTE]
Was ist bei dir in Ordnung ?
Stell mal die Werte ein
Wie lange ist es her das der Teich neu angelegt wurde?
Manche Teiche brauchen 3-4 Monate bis sie eingelaufen sind.
Bevor die Biologie nicht richtig arbeitet werden die Werte auch nicht überragend sein.


----------



## Chrisinger (3. Juni 2014)

@shocki stand der Dinge?!


----------



## shocki (4. Juni 2014)

Hi zusammen.

Schaffe es leider zzt einen Abstrich machen zu lassen.
Bin zzt beruflich unterwegs.

Nächste Woche gibts dann ein Update.

gruß Pascal


----------



## drwr (5. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

es ist sinnvoller den __ Parasiten zu bestimmen und dann gezielt dagegen vorzugehen. FMC ist eher eine Rundherumkeule, gegen die im übrigen schon sehr viele Parasiten immun sind.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## shocki (8. Juni 2014)

Ich möchte euch mal ein kleines Update geben.
Ich hab gestern und heute mehrere Stunden am Teich verbringen können.

Kein einziger Fisch hat sich gescheuert oder ist gesprungen.
Fresslust ist extrem ausgepräft.

Wenn ich an den Teich komme, schwimmen die Koi gleich zur Futterstelle und betteln förmlich nach Fressen.
Werfe ich etwas Futter in den Teich stürzen die Koi sich regelrecht drauf. 

Bisher schaut also alles wieder gut aus. Dienstag lass ich aber einen Abstrich machen um  ganz sicher zu gehen.
Aber das gute Wetter scheint den Koi echt gut zu tun.

gruß Pascal


----------



## koiteich1 (8. Juni 2014)

Hi Pacal
Gut das es jetzt so ist.
Abstrich auf alle Fälle machen lassen da sich die __ Parasiten bei den Temperaturen schnell vermehren.


----------



## koiteich1 (12. Juni 2014)

Hi Pascal
Was ist bei dem Abstrich rausgekommen ?


----------

